# Do You Use Paperless Billing?



## AprilSun (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm considering going to paperless billing and was wondering how it is for those who use it? Do you like it? Which is better, paperless or paper bills delivered via postal mail? I keep thinking what if my email is sent by mistake to another email account but then I think, the postman could mistakenly deliver my mail to the wrong box so what is the difference. How has it worked for you? Has there been any problems and if so, do you mind sharing them with me?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 12, 2019)

I use it for my regular monthly bills, once the email is entered into the system it won't change unless it is updated by a human so the likelihood of it going to someone else is virtually impossible.

I like it, I file the emails in folders by merchant and also have online access to my payment history so I can printout a copy of my payment history or check to be sure that everything is up to date.

It took me a long time before I signed up for automatic payments and paperless billing but I'm glad I finally made the switch.

Stick a toe in the water with a small regular monthly bill and see how you like it.  If you are not comfortable with it you can always cancel it and go back to the system that you are comfortable with.

Good luck!


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 12, 2019)

I was thinking of trying it with my regular bills but as the saying goes I'm "on the fence" about it. That's why I thought I would ask someone that either is using it now or has used it and see how they like it.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 12, 2019)

I've used paperless for years; never a problem.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 12, 2019)

AprilSun said:


> I was thinking of trying it with my regular bills but as the saying goes I'm "on the fence" about it. That's why I thought I would ask someone that either is using it now or has used it and see how they like it.


I have some bills that go to my credit card, pay them off when come due..Never any problems..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2019)

yep all my bills are paperless, although my banks do give me the option to receive monthly paper statements as well if I want them,..but utilities etc are all paperless now!!


----------



## retiredtraveler (Sep 12, 2019)

AprilSun said:


> How has it worked for you? Has there been any problems and if so, do you mind sharing them with me?



We have also been paperless for years. We do it partly for environmental reasons, but it is easier for us. We do monitor everything, however. Plus, as far as monitoring, we generally do that weekly. Paper bills are too far behind. We also pay for everything we can via paperless, automated, credit card. So, everything that we can pay with credit card means cash back. So everything we pay for is at least 3% discounted.


----------



## Lakeland living (Sep 12, 2019)

Been using the electronic billing here for years. Not much trouble unless the power goes out. I know it saves a lot of travel time for me.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 13, 2019)

Just how does it work? Do they send you the bill via email or do you have to log in to their web site and view the bill?


----------



## terry123 (Sep 13, 2019)

I get an email about 3 weeks before a payment is due. I go online and set up a payment usually 2 days before it is due.  I then enter it in my check register for that date and go about my business. I get an email thanking me for the payment and giving me a confirmation number that I enter in the register.  No problems.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Sep 13, 2019)

AprilSun said:


> Just how does it work? Do they send you the bill via email or do you have to log in to their web site and view the bill?


Our experience is that you receive an email notification that your 'bill is ready'. You have to log on to the website to see the bill. That way, if an email is sent erroneously, no one is going to see your information.
    This whole thing with online billing and payment is dependent on how far you want to take it. You can get a notice bill is due, but pay the 'old fashioned' way. Or you can get the notice, but set up the account so that the bill is paid automatically and taken out of your checking or savings, or set up so that bills are paid via your credit card  (or debit). Sounds confusing, but it really is easy to set these options up. 
   I'm always 'pushing' for credit cards because of cash back. But, it's up to you.


----------



## Lakeland living (Sep 13, 2019)

Depending on the company or your choice if they send you an email or a txt to your cell phone if you have one. 
I keep track of the bills and the amounts, just in case.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 13, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your time and help. Right now I haven't decided but I do appreciate everyone's help. I'm arguing with myself about how many I would have to do this with and would it be worth it. But, then I also think, I could spend the time it takes me to go get my mail, doing all of it online instead. I pay my bills online with my bank now but I haven't been using paperless yet. Thanks again! At least I have a better understanding about how it works and now I can make an informed decision.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 13, 2019)

I do 100% of everything online. I don't trust the mail system to deliver 100% of all mail 100% of the time. It has never happened and it has cost me in late fines when my mail never got delivered and last year I had to pay a late fine for county taxes that never came in my mail.


----------



## 911 (Sep 13, 2019)

It sure cuts down on the use of paper (trees) and less mail. I get too much mail as it is.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 13, 2019)

Cuts down on late charges...but with that said, we still forget to pay a bill now and then...our bad!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 13, 2019)

I get paper bills for my utilities but my bank statement and phone bill are paperless.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 13, 2019)

Used to save everything, found that saving the statements took up a heck of a lot on storage.   When the government finally accepted electronic statements.  I decided that it would be easier to catalog, sort and/or print the statements from one flash drive.


----------



## Suzy623 (Sep 13, 2019)

I've used paperless for years. No postage, no trying to remember to take bill to mail box or post office when it's bad weather or can't get out.  Some companies now charge $3-$5 a month if you prefer paper bills.  I've also set all my due dates around the 1st of the month so I can sit down and pay them all at the same time. Easier to keep up with due dates, etc. and avoid those horrible late fees. Even utility companies will work with you in adjusting the due dates.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Sep 13, 2019)

We do paperless on most things except cable.......because when it’s time to renegotiate and cancel they are notorious to be difficult. I don’t want them sucking out of my checking and try to get that money back!!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 13, 2019)

Getting bills in the mail became a real hassle for me since I never throw anything in the trash with my name and address on it, which meant more shredding time. Then there is the issue of our mail sometimes getting put in the wrong box after which it usually winds up on top of the mailboxes in our hallway or even in the next building. So paperless billing is the best way to go IMO. Plus, it's better for our environment.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 13, 2019)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> We do paperless on most things except cable.......because when it’s time to renegotiate and cancel they are notorious to be difficult. I don’t want them sucking out of my checking and try to get that money back!!!


Just curious....why would going paperless with your cable company hinder your renegotiations or adversely affect your ability to cancel if you wanted?


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Sep 13, 2019)

One time my contract was about to expire with Dish I cancelled and went with another provider.  They billed me for another month. Took forever to get my money back.  They said processing the cancellation took longer than expected.  Yeah, right.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 13, 2019)

I do everything online and have done so for at least 15 years.  Saves time, saves the paper hassle, saves postage.  I get an e-mail saying my xyz bill is ready and go to the xyz website and pay the bill. Quick as can be, no paper all over the place, no postage and no worrying about whether my payment got somewhere on time (I get an e-mail back saying "we've received your payment") and that's all there is to it.

I used to keep all that paper (paid bills, etc. ) and then I asked myself "when was I EVER asked to produce a paper copy of a bill I paid 5 years ago?"  And the answer was "never."  So I got rid of all that paper.  During my work life I figure I must have kept track of 10 zillion tons of paper.  I hate piles and files of paper.  If I want to see payment history or anything else for whatever reason, I can just pull up my xyz account online and see whatever I want to see.  And in the unlikely event that I should ever need a copy of a 5 year old bill, I can pull said bill online and print it.

It's really quite freeing.


----------



## kburra (Sep 13, 2019)

Yes is a good idea and not much hassle to receive them and pay online.But of course, if you have chosen to DIRECT DEBIT, it can a hell of a job to stop the Direct debit "Personal Experience". So I won't choose the Direct option, but just pay out of normal savings account at the date that suits me .


----------



## Myquest55 (Sep 14, 2019)

I am all about the paper I can see and touch!  We have a small file cabinet that holds the statements but we do NO banking or financial stuff online.  Too easy to hack and several friends have had major trouble when they hit the wrong key to "pay" something.  Guess I am old school but I feel like I have more control over things, the old fashioned way


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 14, 2019)

For my mastercards, some bills are on there, i.e., phone, internet, etc.; I receive an email and pay before due date from my bank account. My utilities are are taken from my bank account (i.e., water, gas electric, etc). Never had a problem. For my home and auto insurance, I receive the bill in the mail and talk and negotiate the price (and update any changes) and them pay by mastercard over the phone. I can't imagine receiving bills in the mail otherwise and the hassle or trying to pay them. How would I?


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 14, 2019)

Regardless of what I decide to do, I don't have to worry about postage and getting them back in the mail. I haven't done that in years because I log in to my bank and pay them there and it has worked great! I have checked on some of the bills that I receive and there is one that is giving people so much trouble and has been for some time so I may hold off on that one if I do any of them. I'm still debating on some of them. Thanks again! I'm enjoying this discussion!


----------

